# Agility World Championship bloopers



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

YouTube

Hope the link works, though for some reason this year the mistakes are more scary dangerous then funny...

Agility World Championship 2012 FAIL & FUN MOVIE by www.DogSports.cz|dog sports videos in slow motion or HD|agility,dogfrisbee,dogdancing,flyball

That's the title on YouTube if my tablet is messing up the link


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When did the Sheltie breed become a micro-sheltie??

Also, is it me or do some of these people either need a slower breed or need to learn to work their dogs more from a distance.

It also looked like the people knocked over more jumps than the dogs.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

First- whose stupid idea was it to put SPIKES on top of the jump stanchions? Craziness.
Second- those dogs are WICKED FAST!!! Holy crap!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Also, is it me or do some of these people either need a slower breed or need to learn to work their dogs more from a distance.


These people are competing at a level that's hard to even comprehend. I don't think it's a problem with distance work. :thumbup:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> These people are competing at a level that's hard to even comprehend. I don't think it's a problem with distance work. :thumbup:


Wildo is right, the courses are wicked tight and twisty. I'm wondering how rushing to get in place for all the blinds/ass passes and other new moves are coming into play. When you have to go crazy fast at this level, handling is crazy fast too..


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Spot on, MRL. Those courses are amongst the hardest I've ever seen videos of! Unbelievably impressive. Even in all those bloopers where the handlers messed up- they are still getting 2-3 obstacles in, what? like 1.5 seconds??? Their speed and handling skills were pretty amazing, I'd say!


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Also, is it me or do some of these people either need a slower breed or need to learn to work their dogs more from a distance.


I think part of what you may be noticing are the fundamental handling differences between most Europeans and the North American bunch. This handling style does not rely on motion and verbals to change the dog's line, but rather 'handling tricks' performed very close to the turning obstacle. The dogs are trained to be very obstacle focused. They essentially find a line of obstacles to take and it is the handler's responsibility to change the line as necessary.

3:40 is a good example of where the handler did not get to the right spot to change the dog's line motion

and 6:03 illustrates how distance handling goes wrong when you program the dog to look for the 'line' unless the handler is there performing a trick to alter it


----------

